# 3d nothing stands out



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I was really looking forward to watching some 3D on my pj, the place where I bought it from said they had a demo with JVC, where a fish swims towards you and literally goes right up to you filling your field of vision. Not sure what that was from but so far I have watched Ocean Wonderland 3D, Avatar and Tron Legacy and nothing has come right up to my face 

In fact I noticed when I saw Avatar at the imax, in the tree attack scene a gas canaster flew right at my face and I had to duck. At home it gets partially out of the screen and then disappears in a blur. In Ocean Wonderland anything trying to come towards your face tends to go blurry. Is it purely about depth or is there films that can bring something right up to your face in focus. Or have I got something setup wrong?

I sit 15 feet away from my 10ft 16:9 screen so it is a fair size.

Can anyone enlighten me please


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It's probably this. :T


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Great Thanks for that :T

I am still interested to know if anyone has seen anything stay in focus and come right up to your face, or even if it is possible to do that on a home cinema screen.


----------

